# Advice on protected 18650's



## karlthev (Sep 30, 2006)

I'd like some suggestions for some protected 18650s. Best (better?) name brands...dealers? Thanks!



Kalr


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 30, 2006)

also, can someone give a simple answer on Pila vs AW


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 14, 2006)

I originally got my protected 18650's from Lighthound.com which carries AW's brand. I know J.S. Burly's carries the Pila brand, but more expensive and I don't see the difference in the two brands. I started buying non protected LG 18650 26mAh batteries through Batteryspace.com which have worked very well for me. I know protected 18650's are supposed to be safer, but it takes alot to mess up a non protected 18650. The higher mAh rating the longer the battery last for output.


karlthev said:


> I'd like some suggestions for some protected 18650s. Best (better?) name brands...dealers? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Kalr


----------



## Lighthouse one (Oct 14, 2006)

I got several protected 18650 and others from e-electronics.net I believe the non protected ones have a longer runtime, but I'm happy with these..Around $7 each.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Oct 15, 2006)

Karl, the 18650 cells from e-lectronics are very nice for low cost, but they still have the PCB on the negative end (tailcap spring will chew the board away). 

The Pila branded cells, and the new version AW cells<-----pretty tricky ehh... have a steel cap on the neg side to alleviate the tailcap spring problem (I'm not sure if all sizes of the AW cells have the steel bottom?) Check AW's thread.

Anyway...I think they're all great choices, I have some of each...except the newer version AW cell, I may have to order some just to satisfy my curiosity...

I hope this helps,

TB


----------



## karlthev (Oct 15, 2006)

It does Scott, thanks as always!


karl


----------

